# Dark Eldar with OSL



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, sometimes I create an excuse to put object source lighting on a mini that doesn't necessarily call for it. But then, sometimes there are minis that just scream for it, and I feel like I've done them a disservice if it isn't included.

The Dark Eldar Mandrakes are exactly those kinds of minis. Here are a few that I did with various colors of light:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

The blue osl lighting looks best in my opinion. The purple looks odd and I don't think the green looks as nice as the blue. 

Also, on the archon (?) It's hard to tell if some of that green is source lighting or was on the model originally. 

They look good, but I do think they'd look better with blue osl.


----------



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

odinsgrandson said:


> The Dark Eldar Mandrakes are exactly those kinds of minis. Here are a few that I did with various colors of light:


Really like how you did that green OSL. I could use that for my necrons. Man, those models just look amazing, very well done sir. :biggrin:

How did you do that and what colors did you use?


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

amrogers3 said:


> Really like how you did that green OSL. I could use that for my necrons. Man, those models just look amazing, very well done sir. :biggrin:
> 
> How did you do that and what colors did you use?


Ok, for OSL techniques, there are a ton of tutorials and write ups online, including one I wrote myself.

Basically, you paint the mini normally, then add the lighting at the end. When painting minis that have normal lighting as well, it is important to make lit areas lighter than other areas on the minis, and the source itself needs to be the lightest part of the mini (in this case it is the bottom of the flames and fingers area).

For placement, mostly you turn the mini sideways and highlight up that way. Assume that light travels in straight lines, and light areas by imagining straight lines drawn from the source. Then it is a matter of making the places closer to the source lighter than other places.

The colors I used for the green are a mix of P3 Gnarls Green, P3 Necrotite green and pure white. The source went all the way up to pure white.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

+REP Epic....


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

the mandrakes (think they are mandrakes?) look awesome, love em. The Archon, think you might of gone overboard a bit but it still works. and awesome osl tut too.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm with Immortal Reaper on this one. The Blue OSL looks best. I don't know what's up with the archon though, with your abilities, you've shown us something that looks like a test piece you did about 15 years ago! Sorry man, that Archon looks garbage and way below standard for you!


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

Those are amazing. I would really like to see a step by step walk through so I could do this for my new Raven Guard army!


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

strickly speaking I have to agree that the blue looks the best in general, but I think that with the mandrake model it takes away from the mood of the figure because sky blue doesn't have a great evil undertone. Thus I have to vote for the green. The three pink and purple are much less convincing than the others.

rep


----------

